# flounder spearfishing



## markhsaltz (Aug 2, 2010)

Tanner and I headed off for another day of killing. A lousy start but we finally got on the water. No idea why, but i couldn't spot a fish to save my life. Saw 3 big redfish, and 2, 5-6ft barracudas. Tanner was dead on and on fire with the flounder. I switched to the pole spear for free diving black snapper. I was nailing EVERYTHING !! rocks, pilings, jellyfish. Finally got a fish. Man i USED to be so dang good with them. but fun. Some great u/water pics to come...


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I hope the rocks and pilings were big enough to harvest.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Where were the flounder?


----------



## markhsaltz (Aug 2, 2010)

Lobsterman, I'm new to Florida and I'm not sure what the legal sizes are. So, I released them back for another day..


----------



## markhsaltz (Aug 2, 2010)

the flounder were i the water. then in da boat.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

*That's a given. You da man.*



markhsaltz said:


> the flounder were i the water. then in da boat.


 Yes, but more specifically, where in the water were they? Around any commonly recognized structure, or in some special, magical spot only you know about. Help a brother out.


----------



## markhsaltz (Aug 2, 2010)

Flap, wish I could tell you but I went with someone else who swore me to secrecy. Sorry, dude, otherwise, I'd be glad to share the info. What I can tell you is it was at high tide in 38 feet of water somewhere within sight of the Mass.


----------

